# Books



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm a fairly new preacher and I was wondering if there are any books that you would recommend. 

What does every preacher need is his library?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are some lists / threads / resources which may be useful:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/thomas-murphys-recommended-pastoral-library-24404/
Richard Baxter's Recommended Pastoral Library
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/tony-reinkes-strategy-building-puritan-library-15949/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f85/advice-small-library-27782/
Suggested Reading
Suggested Library - Resource List


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 14, 2008)

Jonathan,

I'm no expert, and am not a pastor, but I would recommend a few areas:

linguistics: try to get a basic Greek grammar (Machen's perhaps), and a basic Hebrew grammar (Mansour). Greek concordance (one written in Greek with the Greek as its primary language). I've found Brown Driver Briggs good for Hebrew. Also Kittle (if you can handle his 13 volumes) for extensive Greek word info, and an interlinear Greek NT, as well as a grammatical interlinear (Analytical Greek New Testament).

background: International Standard Bible Encyclopedia (the OLD version, edited by Orr), and a bible handbook; maybe Haley's. Also, you may want a "manners and customs of the bible" type book - 19th Century is usually pretty good stuff. There's one by a gentleman named Thompson that I enjoy.

commentarties: Calvin would be the one to get, if you can only get one. Fresh, relevant, practical, insightful.

theological: Calvin's Institutes, Turriten's Institutes, Berkhof's Systematic

Confessions: Schaff's Creeds of Christendom, the WCF with a good commentary (such as RC Sproul, or such like)

History: William Cunningham's historical theology, Schaff's History of the Christian church, D'aubigne's history of the Reformation

Misc.: Anything by George Gillespie, Bunyan's Pilgrim's progress, Shakespeare's collected writings, Lex Rex by Samuel Rutherford, Democracy in America by Alexis DeToqueville, Federalist Papers, Anti-Federalist Papers, the "leadership book series" (small books on R.E. Lee, Stonewall Jackson, Patrick Henry, John Knox, etc.)

Happy reading!

Adam






TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I'm a fairly new preacher and I was wondering if there are any books that you would recommend.
> 
> What does every preacher need is his library?


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jul 14, 2008)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I'm a fairly new preacher and I was wondering if there are any books that you would recommend.
> 
> What does every preacher need is his library?



I'm no preacher and I say this with all humility. 

I have listened to many sermons by a man named Art Azurdia. He is the best preacher I have ever heard. He wrote a book called "Spirit Empowered Preaching." Here is a link. Spirit Empowered Preaching: Involving the Holy Spirit in Your Ministry :: Preaching & Teaching :: Church Ministry :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians

Hope this helps.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2008)

I have found Bryan Chapel's Christ Centered Preaching and Dennis Johnson's Him We Proclaim very helpful as well as just plain reading John Flavel's Sermons.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2008)

Alec Motyer (Isaiah and Exodus) is excellent and everything/anything by Alfred Ederscheim though you have to wade through anti-higher-criticism polemic to get at his good stuff.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Jul 14, 2008)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I'm a fairly new preacher and I was wondering if there are any books that you would recommend.






*Preaching & Preachers *by D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones  

Amazon.com: Preaching & Preachers: D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones: Books


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the input! I'm making a list 

I'm currently working on a B.A. in Bible and Theology and preach on occasion. I look forward to full time ministry in the future. I find sermon writing to be a very edifyign experience.


----------

